# Solved: How to bypas HDMI audio...



## TheAceOfSpades (Dec 19, 2010)

I have my computer connected to my TV via a HDMI cable but Im getting my sound through the TV speakers and not through my Bose surround sound system that is plugged into the 3.5mm jack in the back of the computer. The sound system doesn't use a driver. So i was wondering how I could change the default sound device from the HDMI to that jack.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The 3.5 jack is connected to the onboard audio.
I assume you are using a video card with hdmi audio,
which is a seperate audio device.
You would need to change the default device in control panel.
For example,in windows 7,it would be at start/control panel/sound
under the playback tab.
Should be listed as the audio device(speakers).
Click it,click set as default and click apply.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Dec 19, 2010)

okay. I looked more closely at my this computer (My friends not mine). He has the computer running through an adapter. His video card puts out DVI but through an adapter it turns into HDMI. so the monitor must think its getting its audio from the HDMI but since DVI doesn't put out audio its mute. Anybody have a solution to this problem. If there was no way to get audio this is some dumb tech.

Link to adapter:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HDMI-Female-DVI...697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c06e07561

I'm not advertising just showing reference


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends on the video card.
If it is an ATI HD series card,it needs the special "smart adapter"
for that series of card.
It is a DVI to hdmi adapter with the hardware for audio passthrough inside.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Dec 19, 2010)

No there isnt a bypass inside the adapter. Its simple, reminiscent of the old DVI to VGA adapters that just screw into the back.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

What is the model of the video card?
There are different smart adapters for different models of ati HD cards
that are needed to pass the audio to the hdmi.
Like some of these.
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ati+dvi+hdmi&_sacat=See-All-Categories
The right adapter needs to be used for the particular model card.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok. I resolved it. Lucky for me the TV had an option for RED/WHITE audio in under the HDMI channel for bypass. That was lucky cause my card wasn't equipped for this at all. Thanks leroys.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought the correct adapter it looks like (not knowing they were specific). Twice lucky


----------

